# How many of you have been called nerds?



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm not trying to piss anyone off, but I've noticed that the number one temperament to labeled as nerds are NT's. Would you consider yourself a nerd or has anyone else ever considered you a nerd?


----------



## TurranMC (Sep 15, 2009)

Please stop posting


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

TurranMC said:


> Please stop posting


Not on your life buddy


----------



## TurranMC (Sep 15, 2009)

NatetheGreat said:


> Not on your life buddy


Don't you think it's mean of you to clog up the forum with your garbage?


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Yeah I have been, but 'weird' or 'geeky' is more common (geek means nerd in England it seems!) 
Don't stop posting Nato, we require insight from everyone who's been around as long as you!


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

TurranMC said:


> Don't you think it's mean of you to clog up the forum with your garbage?


No I consider myself a hero. I rescue people from boredom, by giving them interesting threads to post on. In fact, I think that I deserve a medal.


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

I've only been called a nerd by one person.

In real life I'm classed as a Mosher.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Dey gave me swirliez D:


----------



## Midnight Rambler (Apr 17, 2010)

Well, I have always been called weird more than i have been called nerd.


----------



## dude10000 (Jan 24, 2010)

I am nerdy, and have been called nerdy, oh yeah


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

Yes, all the time. Especially when I start arguments about disk drives or tire sizes, or reveal my deep, intimate knowledge of '70's Japanese economy cars.

And yes, please keep posting.


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

SlowPoke68 said:


> Yes, all the time. Especially when I start arguments about disk drives or tire sizes, or reveal my deep, intimate knowledge of '70's Japanese economy cars.
> 
> And yes, please keep posting.


That would depend on the action of the aforementioned gentleman who is filled with hatred.


----------



## PulpFictionFan (Jul 12, 2010)

NatetheGreat said:


> I'm not trying to piss anyone off, but I've noticed that the number one temperament to labeled as nerds are NT's. Would you consider yourself a nerd or has anyone else ever considered you a nerd?


I lose track of how many times I've been called a nerd. It's just become normal to hear me be called one nowadays, so it's like whatever... If they're jealous that I'm not like such namecallers and don't have the brain size equivalent to an ant's dick then oh well. We really need concentration camps for idiots nowadays like those damn bros as well as meatheads. They piss me off to great lengths :angry:


----------



## Molock (Mar 10, 2010)

One or two times in high school (not since then). I don't look like the stereotypical nerd though so I was more often called loser, weirdo, and *** :laughing:


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

tine said:


> Yeah I have been, but 'weird' or 'geeky' is more common (geek means nerd in England it seems!)
> Don't stop posting Nato, we require insight from everyone who's been around as long as you!





SlowPoke68 said:


> Yes, all the time. Especially when I start arguments about disk drives or tire sizes, or reveal my deep, intimate knowledge of '70's Japanese economy cars.
> 
> And yes, please keep posting.


Don't worry, I will keep posting. 



PulpFictionFan said:


> I lose track of how many times I've been called a nerd. It's just become normal to hear me be called one nowadays, so it's like whatever... If they're jealous that I'm not like such namecallers and don't have the brain size equivalent to an ant's dick then oh well. We really need concentration camps for idiots nowadays like those damn bros as well as meatheads. They piss me off to great lengths :angry:


lol, well of course you have dude. This is you we are talking about isn't it? lol, jk.:tongue:


----------



## jbking (Jun 4, 2010)

*Well...*

Nerd, Geek, and Dork all apply to me in various ways. There is a Calgary Geeks Social Club over on the Meetup site that had a poll about which ones we thought we were. Just don't dis the crown.

Why Nerds are Unpopular may be of interest to Nate in exploring more about the Nerd culture.


----------



## cappuccinocool (Aug 7, 2010)

I've been called a jerk but never a nerd. _NEVER_ a nerd.


----------



## northernsky (Feb 21, 2009)

I've been called a swot, geek, nerd, weird....etc etc etc


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Nikson said:


> I've been called a swot, geek, nerd, weird....etc etc etc


What the hell is a swot?


----------



## northernsky (Feb 21, 2009)

Someone who tries hard and does well at school (ie "swotting up" on things)


----------



## Apollo Celestio (Mar 10, 2010)

Of course. It helps that I thought my answer in another language before typing "Of course."


----------



## PulpFictionFan (Jul 12, 2010)

NatetheGreat said:


> Dude of course you are a nerd Spencer. You work out to "One Winged Angel" for God's sake. If this doesn't scream nerd then I don't know what does.
> 
> YouTube - Final Fantasy VII - One Winged Angel


Ahhh... how cute... Is someone jealous that their brother is so much better at academics and scholastics then they are? Well, isn't that something? :laughing:

I also work out to Thriller, Beat It, Smooth Criminal and Through The Fire And Flames by Dragonforce





















I like my nerdiness, it comes with some great perks, like being a master at math. :laughing:


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

PulpFictionFan said:


> Ahhh... how cute... Is someone jealous that their brother is so much better at academics and scholastics then they are? Well, isn't that something? :laughing:
> 
> I also work out to Thriller, Beat It, Smooth Criminal and Through The Fire And Flames by Dragonforce
> 
> ...


Here's more great songs to nerd it up to...


----------



## Turelie (Jul 22, 2010)

I've been told that I'm a geek but not a nerd. Yes, with the "not a nerd" part tacked on.


----------



## Valdyr (May 25, 2010)

I've been called a nerd, but I take it as a compliment at this stage, as it means I've managed to piss off an individual who is the type to call me a nerd in the first place. :tongue:

That is barring being called "nerd" affectionately of course.


----------



## zerogravity (Aug 21, 2010)

I've been called nerd, but they prefer to call me weird


----------



## Sybyll (May 9, 2009)

Pika reminded me of this...


----------



## tooboku (Jun 9, 2010)

Sybyll said:


> Pika reminded me of this...


I frown upon geeks. They have a tendancy to be unproductive unless they have enough nerd qualities to offset it.


----------



## Isis (Jul 8, 2010)

DarkestHour said:


> I've only been called a nerd by one person.
> 
> In real life I'm classed as a Mosher.


?? Mosher??


----------



## Isis (Jul 8, 2010)

NatetheGreat said:


> I'm not trying to piss anyone off, but I've noticed that the number one temperament to labeled as nerds are NT's. Would you consider yourself a nerd or has anyone else ever considered you a nerd?


Probably... but since I spend most of my working life around people who are far more "bench science" than I am, it doesn't come up all that much...


----------



## Coldkick (Aug 26, 2010)

I am and I am proud of it. :laughing:


----------



## lovecraftianbeatles (Aug 22, 2010)

Um, I fight with foam weapons. It comes with my hobby.


----------



## Kojo (Sep 1, 2010)

Damn, I'm the biggest nerd that I know, but I see that as a compliment and embrace my nerdiness. :crazy:


----------



## Phoenix Down (Jul 2, 2010)

No! Really?

I don't think I need to be told, I know already.


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

We joke internally that we can be nerding but to people outside my group we try our best to be "unnerdy". It helps to put the other departments at ease I guess.


----------



## Dooraven (Dec 9, 2009)

Nerd and proud of it.


----------



## Archangel (Sep 11, 2010)

Nerd is one of the greatest praise an NT can ask for. Accept it with overflowing tears.


----------



## geGamedev (Nov 26, 2009)

One of my cousins used to, when I visited them more. Other than that, no. I don't qualify for the title. :crying: :dry:

Edit:


bionic said:


> I always got called a brainiac, genius, or "really fucking smart".


Ok, I did get that a lot growing up as well as a few people now.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

I was called a "language nerd" recently.


----------



## ZeRo (Jul 25, 2010)

Only sarcastically. Everyone thinks I am just a funny person, who doesn't study.
____
They seemed to have this crazy notion that because I was laid back, didn't stress that much and was sporty that I didn't care about grades and study. 

Just because you don't see me study, doesn't mean I don't.

I am the type to keep my grades personal, be sociable, play sports by day and study late into the night 
(because I can think and get things done better then, than in the day).


----------

